# Took antibiotic 4 days ago – can I still take the SIBO breath test?



## heloooran3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a SIBO breath test scheduled for tomorrow morning and I am thinking about rescheduling because of antibiotics I took a couple days ago. I had a throat infection, went to the doctor, and was prescribed a course of Z-pak antibiotics. I took one of the pills but didn't finish the course beyond that because I remembered the test. Will that interfere with my test results enough for me to cancel and reschedule? I have also taken miralax in the last two weeks and eaten kefir. Should still take the test? I can't contact any of the doctors because the office is closed today and the test is tomorrow.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

according to this and other sources, you need to be off antibiotics for two weeks prior to the test.

https://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/MPU/Hydrogen_Breath_Test.pdf

when you call to reschedule, you can ask them this question, but yes, from what i've read you should reschedule.


----------

